# Rollover-Bilder fürs Menü...



## Rokni (20. Dezember 2004)

Hallo, folgendes Problem:
Ich habe eine Seite gemacht in der ich für das Menü Rollover Bilder benutze.. bis jetzt habe ich die mit Java-Script gemacht.. das führt aber zu starken Problemen mit den Internet explorer..
Ich habe versucht die Rollover Bilder mit CSS zu machen.. habe bisher folgenden code:


```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
news { display:block; 
             background-image:url(ppics/mnunews.jpg); 
             width:89px; height:46px }
news:hover {background-image:url(ppics/mnunews_hover.jpg);}

-->
</style>
```

(das ist nur für einen menüpunkt..)
wie kann ich das jetzt anzeigen lassen? ich habe es schon mit <div class="news"> probier aber es funktioniert nicht (
kann mir irgendwer helfen vielen dank schonmal im voraus!

Rokni


----------



## Budman (20. Dezember 2004)

Ja und Nein!

Das Problem bei Dir ist, das der :hover Status vom IE nur für Links akzeptiert wird (*a.news:hover* und dazu *<a class news...>*). Aber bei Dir ja sowieso der Fall, deshalb => einfach auf die Links anwenden!


----------



## Rokni (20. Dezember 2004)

cool! danke es funktioniert Vielen vielen dank.. jetzt muss nur noch die Seite mit dem IE richtig angezeigt werden.. :/


----------



## Budman (20. Dezember 2004)

Wie jetzt? Mittels CSS sollte das bei Links in allen Browsern funktionieren?   

Wenn dem nicht so sein sollte, sag bitte nochmal Bescheid!


----------

